# K-1 - Spinning Hook kick KO



## Andrew Green (Jan 15, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=460652875647538791

 Ouch! :S


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 15, 2006)

Great kick and what a glass jaw.
terry


----------



## Lisa (Jan 15, 2006)

umm...yeah... ouch is a bit of an understatement!


----------



## swiftpete (Jan 15, 2006)

You don't see that happen often. Usually the sort of kick people say 'ah that one never works'.
I agree with ouch!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 15, 2006)

swiftpete said:
			
		

> You don't see that happen often. Usually the sort of kick people say 'ah that one never works'.
> I agree with ouch!



never and rarely are two different things  

Won't see this often, and usually it will fail, but when it does land, it's lights out.


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow.  You wonder why he drops his hands like that, but you watch it a second time and you see that same kick land to the body just a moment before.  The product of a good setup, imo.  Good stuff, Andrew.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## Henderson (Jan 16, 2006)

That's what happens when you fight at the wrong range when you are at a serious reach disadvantage.

Frank


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jan 16, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> That's what happens when you fight at the wrong range when you are at a serious reach disadvantage.
> 
> Frank


 
Exactly! Why stay out that far against someone with legs and arms that long?

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2006)

Heh. Surprise!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 16, 2006)

_
 Exactly! Why stay out that far against someone with legs and arms that long?_

He didn't.  The taller guy kept pushing him out and he kept working his way back in.  The taller guy did not really throw many punches; he was definitely using his feet to keep the other guy at a distance until he nailed him.  The shorter guy kept backing out on the kicks and then working back into punching range


----------

